# New PHaSR weapon



## P38 Pilot (Jan 28, 2006)

> KIRTLAND AIR FORCE BASE, N.M. (AFPN) -- A laser technology weapon will be the first man-portable, non-lethal deterrent weapon intended for protecting troops and controlling hostile crowds.
> 
> The weapon, developed by the Air Force Research Laboratory's Directed Energy Directorate, employs a two-wavelength laser system and is a hand-held, single-operator system for troop and perimeter defense. The laser light used in the weapon temporarily impairs aggressors by illuminating or "dazzling" individuals, removing their ability to see the laser source.
> 
> ...



So what are your opinions on this?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 28, 2006)

I am mixed on non-lethal weapons for the military. Crowd control and things like that are more of a police function. Plus when you get aggressive members in a mob like that, non-lethal weapons are liable to just piss them off more, especially if it is a short lived discomfort.

Also I think there are cheaper means that are just as effective. Have you ever seen a P2 firetruck water cannon disperse a crowd? Works very well. Tear gas will disperse crowds in a hurry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Im with even on this.


----------



## marconi (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes, but you cant carry a firetruck with you.And tear gas can sometimes lead to serious injuries, besides you can buy a gas mask in a common shop.
But I also doubt that this weapon is designed for crowd control.Is the guy with this weapon going to blind dozens (or even hundreds) of men one by one?I think its more like a long-range pepper spray: you can "disable" man from large distance.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

marconi said:


> And tear gas can sometimes lead to serious injuries,



How? I get tear gassed (actually CS Gas but basically the same thing) all the time in training and I have never been seriously injured. Unless you are completely weak then it does not hurt you and if so, then you should not have been doing what you were doing to get tear gassed.


----------



## marconi (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, my mistake there but thats not the main idea of my post.I wanted to say that in some cases you cant use gas and such weapon could be helpful.And I wanted to say that this weapon is not very usful for crowd control.IMHO.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2006)

You want the rats to scatter, fire off a couple of rounds.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree with Alder and Evan. I just found that to be a interesting topic. The Military should'nt turn into a Police force to begin with. I think temporarily blinding them isnt going to do much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> I just found that to be a interesting topic. The Military should'nt turn into a Police force to begin with.



What do you think the Military has been for the last 11 years?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 4, 2006)

Sadly enough, a Police Force.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Exactly and that is what the soldiers are trained to do today. And if you ever make it into the Army it will be even more like one.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 5, 2006)

I wish the Army could turn back into what they used to be... an Army.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 8, 2006)

You're looking at a derivitive of where the military is going on tomorrows aircaft and other combat equipment too. The USAF is dedicated to beam weapons for use in aircraft as soon as they can prove themselves reliable.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2006)

I dont think that Beam weapons will become standard weapons on aircraft for quite some time.


----------



## Twitch (Feb 10, 2006)

Thoroughly check out this site and think about that. We're not looking at 2 years from now but in relative terms it will be very soon.
http://www.milnet.com/lasers.htm
http://www.chemtrailcentral.com/forum/msg68553.html
And from 1982! http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/airchronicles/aureview/1982/may-jun/cady.html
http://www.aeronautics.ru/nws001/abl/abl011.htm
This is NOW
http://www.thespacereview.com/article/524/1
and if all that seems too tame here's some more things the USAF is considering.
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Shadowlands/6583/project034.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2006)

I agree that it is the future, and the not so distant future but I give it atleast another 25 to 50 years.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2006)

me and CC decided to do a short presentation on new "laser" weapons like this so any extra info would be useful, thanks........


----------

